# Hello



## Feelbad (Jul 26, 2021)

New to the group. Wife and I are about to attend counseling due to our poor communication problems.


----------



## perashlie (Jul 14, 2021)

Welcome! You are great for making such a decision! Hope everything works out for you


----------



## abigailla (Jul 14, 2021)

Welcome to the forum! This is the right decision!


----------



## D0nnivain (Mar 13, 2021)

Welcome. 

DH & I recently started counseling. It can be hard & will dredge up tough stuff. Do the work & you should get new skills out of it to help your relationship.


----------

